# How to approach Hanons?



## Jaro

Hi, I have quick questions regarding Hanons. I practice scales every day before I start learning new material and in works for me well but I want to add as well Hanons to my daily practice. I found on my app there are twenty of them. So, my question is what is better: master Hanon 1 in all scales first and then move on to another one and another etc. ...Or master all in on scale first? I have feeling that it is better to do one at the time with all scales to simply improve feeling and learn keys in each scales first more. This way I believe it will be much easier later to master all of the rest Hanons once I am more familiar with the keys in each scale. Looking forward to your suggestions  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Becoming modestly good at playing the first exercise in the Hanon book can be quite enough of that .


----------



## Jaro

Thanks *'Tikoo Tuba'*, I will try with first one and with all the scales I know now, and I'll see how it works for me  If anybody has other suggestion or experience with Hanons I will appreciate your comment here


----------



## Taggart

Basic thing about Hanon is to look at the technique involved in each exercise. Exercise 1 is about stretching the 4th and 5th (weaker) fingers. So, can you do it comfortably. Hands separate and together. You're looking for tight co-ordination between the hands and a consistent tone. One of the things with Hanon is that you always have one hand using strong fingers while the other uses weak fingers. In general, you will find that the left hand is weaker so will need more practice to keep up with the right hand.

Don't worry about multiple keys, Hanon is about building strength in the weaker fingers. Work at slow speeds until your finger strength improves, then speed up.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

I agree with all Taggart wrote ,


----------



## Jaro

Thank you '*Taggart'* for your as usual valuable input. I already started with them. And yes, I need to put more attention to my left hand. When more questions regarding Hanons will appear during exercising I will gladly ask them here  Take care.


----------



## chu42

I wouldn't change keys at all. Definitely more helpful to play all of them first if you want to learn Hanon.


----------



## MAXSWAGGER

Throw it away.

That is the MAX SWAGGER approach.


----------

